# Just bought a 39



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

I know, it's sinful in a day when hi-cap 9mm Luger pistols are expected but the wood and blueing captivated me and it had a really nice feel to it. That and I'm a big fan of Smith & Wesson. Sadly, I can't bring it home until Tuesday. This 39 be my first personally-owned autopistol. Now what should I do about those black sights? Anything else I should know about it?


----------



## Richard (May 8, 2006)

Revolver, I like my M39-2 fine just the way it is. Enjoy your new toy and give us a range report. Regards, Richard


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

Richard said:


> Revolver, I like my M39-2 fine just the way it is. Enjoy your new toy and give us a range report. Regards, Richard


Mine's a 39-2 just like yours. They sure are attractive pistols. And this one is in superb condition.

What I meant with the sights is that I'm probably gonna paint dots on them. Other than that I really like the sights. I have a feeling I'll be buying more Smith autos along with their revolvers if I end up liking this 39 as much as I think I will.


----------



## Getitdone1 (Dec 1, 2007)

I too have a S&W model 32-2. This model, unlike the first, supposed to have a superior extractor.

Mine has been stove piping a llittle recently. Shot it for several hundred rounds before this started happening.

What's the typical cause of stove piping in this gun?

Don


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Revolver said:


> Mine's a 39-2 just like yours. They sure are attractive pistols. And this one is in superb condition.
> 
> What I meant with the sights is that I'm probably gonna paint dots on them. Other than that I really like the sights. I have a feeling I'll be buying more Smith autos along with their revolvers if I end up liking this 39 as much as I think I will.


Try the NiteSiters dots for $10...

I like mine so far... White by day, green by night.


----------



## dogngun (May 29, 2006)

The old 39's are very good shooters-my 539 (steel frame) is the most accurate 9mm I have ever shot.

For the stovepipe problem, first call S&W customer service-there is an 800 number on the S&W Company site. Order a new recoil spring.
They should be replaced every few years, and your pistol is probably 25 years old or so. If that doesn't help, call S&W and explain the problem to them-they are very customer friendly.

As far as the sights, get a few boxes of White Box Winchester 9mm practice ammo and shoot a few hundred rounds to learn the pistol before you change it all around. It's not a 1911, and does not need aftermarket parts to work well. Just get used to the sights for a box or two of ammo, then see how you feel.

The 39 series has a lot of fans-they are great carry pistols,and fit the hand very well. They are usually very good shooters with a little practice.

mark


----------

